# Sea of Cortez Charter



## alwayssummer (Nov 14, 2001)

My husband and I are planning our first Bareboat charter in the Sea of Cortez with Moorings. I have a couple of questions:
What time of year is recommended...we were looking at mid March. Are there any must sees?
Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are also planning a charter out of la paz in late March-early April. Like you, I posted a message but only yesterday. If we get a response it will be on the message board and you can read it. Have you obtain any info from other sources. Would love to share what both of us learn.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Everything I have read (mostly in Latitude 38, the bay areas'' sailing rag) has the Sea of Cortez unbearably hot in late summer and early fall. Having been to Cabo in the dead of summer, I would have to concur.

Art


----------



## RidgeGuy (Dec 24, 2001)

A good source for researching anything to do with chartering and sailing in general is http://EverythingAboutSailing.com


----------

